# LOS ANGELES SUPERSHOW AUGUST 7,2016



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

I thought it was July.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

BIG LOUU said:


>


Also wasnt this supposed to be a 2 day show?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

og ron c said:


> I thought it was July.


last year it was in august too


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Also wasnt this supposed to be a 2 day show?


That's what was said but I don't think a 2-day show would work.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

AUG 6 IS ALL WHITE PARTY AND AUG 7 IS THE CAR SHOW


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> AUG 6 IS ALL WHITE PARTY AND AUG 7 IS THE CAR SHOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

Is registration open yet?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Love this show.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

GET READY FOR THE L.A. SUPER SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Cant wait flor The show


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can you please send me a pre reg [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> can you please send me a pre reg [email protected] :thumbsup:


NOT OUT YET


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## beast98 (Jan 31, 2011)

I heard registration is open but can't find the forms on the website. Any advice?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

here you go


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

i have some forms if you want some let me know


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ttt!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

What's up louu how u been dogg I need a registration form for this


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

i got some:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We are ready for this show. Can't wait


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

New contact!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

May 22 2016 Ventura Fairgrounds


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

reg went out today


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Aztec Dancers will be there !!!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Less than 3 months to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

screwed up loco said:


> Less than 3 months to go! :thumbsup:


yes sirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:run:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

When can we expect to receive our preregistration confirmations


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Who registered and is not going to make it? I will buy your registration! Hit me up.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I always forget... Whats the price for extra wristbands?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

got damn is that $35 to get in the door or to register for display?


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

My camera was fucking up and I couldn't figure out why or see how bad the pics actually were until i got home. The lens was dirty and it was fucking up auto zoom. here's about 550 blurry pics though 


http://imgur.com/a/v0Mww

http://imgur.com/a/WbF0C

http://imgur.com/a/e1oS7

http://imgur.com/a/7v8HQ

http://imgur.com/a/3xfZK

http://imgur.com/a/QMD8g

http://imgur.com/a/47FpW

http://imgur.com/a/15dPU

http://imgur.com/a/pRxdG

http://imgur.com/a/qS4DK

http://imgur.com/a/lj3Jz

http://imgur.com/a/6jVgw


----------



## Lamoscapeluda (Jun 16, 2016)

Ni una pinche foto,,ni una,,
Nomas esas links del fool y parece que Las tomo con el culo El wey,,


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Lamoscapeluda said:


> Ni una pinche foto,,ni una,,
> Nomas esas links del fool y parece que Las tomo con el culo El wey,,


Everything is on FB and IG


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Links?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------

